# Gentoo DHCP server and Windows DNS

## Vieri

Hi,

In my network I have a Gentoo DHCP server and a Windows 2000 DNS server. The DHCP clients are mostly Windows XP.

The clients get their IP addresses just fine from the DHCP server. However, the client DNS entries in the Windows server are not updated.

The DNS Windows server (which is also a primary domain controller) is at 10.215.144.31 as shown in the dhcpd.conf file below.

What am I doing wrong?

# cat dhcpd.conf

authoritative;

option domain-name "mydomain.com";

default-lease-time 86400;

max-lease-time 86400;

# ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

ddns-update-style interim;

ddns-domainname "mydomain.com.";

ddns-rev-domainname "in-addr.arpa.";

ignore client-updates;

ddns-updates on;

zone mydomain.com. {

  primary 10.215.144.31;

}

zone 215.10.in-addr.arpa. {

  primary 10.215.144.31;

}

subnet 10.215.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 {

  range 10.215.144.112 10.215.145.220;

  option domain-name "mydomain.com";

  default-lease-time 86400;

  max-lease-time 86400;

  option subnet-mask 255.255.0.0;

  option routers 10.215.144.91;

  option domain-name-servers 10.215.144.35, 10.215.144.31;

  option netbios-name-servers 10.215.144.31;

  option nntp-server 10.215.144.31;

  option ntp-servers 10.215.144.31;

  option time-servers 10.215.144.31;

  option ip-forwarding off;

}

option option-150 code 150 = text ;

Thanks,

Vieri

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

In the windows-world it's the Job of the dhcp-client to do the updates in the DNS-Server! Probably you'll see some eventlog-entries on the win-clients...

I don't know if and how the Win-DNS can be configured to take the updates directly from dhcpd... But as said before, this isn't the common way how it's done on win...

----------

## Vieri

That's what I suspected, thanks. However, I'm not sure I know how the clients actually know where to send the notifications.

If the Windows DHCP client receives a lease from the Gentoo Linux DHCP server then how does the client know that it must tell the Windows DNS server its new IP address? ie. how does it know where the DNS server actually is?

I guess it must be the Gentoo DHCP server that informs the DHCP client where the DNS server is.

Hence the entries:

```

zone mydomain.com. {

primary 10.215.144.31;

}

zone 215.10.in-addr.arpa. {

primary 10.215.144.31;

}

```

However, I'm not sure of what I'm saying.

The fact is that my Windows DNS data is not updated by the Windows DHCP clients.

I will try to analyze a client's event log as suggested.

Thanks,

Vieri

----------

## nativemad

The windows clients are trying to update the DNS servers which are deployed via dhcp! You don't need a special zone entry for that! -Believe me... I have it like that on a few hundred clients!   :Wink: 

you can see the Servers used on windows's cmd.exe with "ipconfig /all". You could even try to do the update manually via nslookup somehow...

But i guess that you will find something almost useful in the eventlogs...

My guess would be, that the clients aren't allowed on the win-Server!

Good luck!

----------

